# A new home for a rescued racing White pigeon - Eastchester NY



## paulolima (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi folks!

I live with my family live in Eastchester, NY. We've found last night a White pigeon with a band in his legs. After consulting the Web I found out the pigeon belongs to a breeder in the Bronx. I called him and he simply told me that I could get rid of him because he doesn't want the pigeon anymore.

We are animal lovers; we could pet the pigeon, but the problem is that we have dogs and cats which make it impossible.

Now, we are trying to find a new, lovely home to the little one. He (or she) is apparently very tired. We just want to ensure that he'll be safe in his new house.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking this pigeon in. Unfortunately it is not uncommon for the owner not to want it back. If you have access to any bird seed, he would recognize that. The look of those poops mean he is starving. If you have any sort of heat source such as a heating pad please add it to his box with a towel over it, never set above "low". That will aide in his recovery. If you don't have bird seed, a high-quality grain bread or high-quality dog biscuits will do to help get his strength back. Hopefully we have a member in your area. 

Maybe a moderator could put NY in the title for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent a message to one of our members in NY that has white homing pigeons. I hope he will respond.
I agree with Maryjane that the bird is starving. Offering him bread is a good idea except he may not recognize it as food. I hope you can pick up wild bird seed or dove mix, first thing in the morning as that would be best. To the bird seed or dove mix you can add, dried peas, lentils, uncooked brown rice.
Thanks for taking him in. He wouldn't have survived long if you hadn't.
We're here if you need us and keep checking in to see if our member responds.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for giving him a shelter and save his life, I hope we can find a home for this cutie very soon, please let us know any update.

Ivette


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its great that you saved this bird. I have a pet starling and a cockatiel. I also have a dog and alot of cats 9 to be exact, I know I'm crazy. They were all dropped off by ignorant people, so I get them fixed and give them a home. But I just want to say it is possible to have birds with dogs and cats. It takes a little more effort to keep the bird safe, but its worth all the trouble. I'm looking for a bird that needs a home. How far are you from the Delaware Memorial bridge or Philadelphia, PA. Really if you can keep this bird, you'll be glad you did. He seems like a sweet bird and there is a reason he found you. mindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How is this pigeon doing? Hopefully better today. 

And Mindy, I have nine cats too, people seem to just LEAVE cats on my doorstep. . .I can just see them thinking "Oh they won't notice one or two more".  Most of them are outdoor cats but not very far outdoors, usually lazing around the front yard in the sun.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Maryjane, my cats all use the dog door, so they come and go as they please, in the summer they usually just come in to eat, but the winter, they really like being warm so they do spend the majority of the time inside. If someone would have told me 20 years ago that I would have this many cats, I would say they were crazy, now I'm the one crazy. Actually they all are great cats, one day my cocktatiel open his door, and flew out while we weren't home, and I don't know if it was out for hours or just minutes but when we came home, he was under the chair, chirping and not harmed. Cats learned that if one of the birds are out, they usually run because I'm a mad person, getting them out of the room. Now there are locks on all doors, so it won't happen again. I don't want to press my luck.


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

If we can get the bird to me I can take it. I have to see how far you are from me.


----------



## paulolima (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all answers. I'll bring here a good update here.

THE PIGEON WAS ADOPTED!

The day after we took the pigeon in, we went to a Petco store to buy a specific seed and a cage. We intended to keep him (ou her) until he/she would be 100% ok to be released, but I confess we would really like a home for the pigeon, since he/she had an owner before. 

So, we met a lovely lady who has some parrots at home and we told her about the pigeon. She was very excited to take her home. So yesterday we visited the lady's house, simple but apparently very convenient for the pigeon. She'll keep her, but I'd say that's a process. We'll follow up some weeks until we make sure the pigeon is fully adapted to the new home. 

That's why I can't discard right now any other gentle offers to adopt her. 

As devotes of San Francis of Assisi, we believe he is able to give us immediate responses. We have a saint's statue in our garden - and that's why we think someone left the pigeon on purpose next to out door (some seeds were close to her)...

I'll let you guys know if some change occurs. Hope everything will be ok!

Thanks again for all messages!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

that is great new!!!!!!! please keep us updated.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Good to know that someone give home to another lost bird...

I'm sorry I haven't been online since I got so busy renovating my basement but I'm almost done on the floor so I can check back on here once in awhile...I got Dez's pm and ask if I can offer to house the white bird. Sure I can but he/she is adopted already...I'm also located near where the bird is found...Now if there's any changes just let me know and I can take him/her in...I will check my PM this afternoon...


----------

